# My updated collection! (lots of pictures!)



## vivaXglamlove (Oct 28, 2007)

*If you would like to know what a product is or what color it is, Just ask!*


----------



## macface (Oct 28, 2007)

Love your lipsticks nice pinks and nudes. Great collection.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 28, 2007)

What is the brush 4th from the left?


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Oct 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_





What is the brush 4th from the left?_

 
Too faced blush/powder brush from their brush set


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 28, 2007)

Great collection!!


----------



## Mac_Mocha (Oct 28, 2007)

love the collection! I'm sure you have great fun with it.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 28, 2007)

great collection!


----------



## nunu (Oct 28, 2007)

great collection!


----------



## alien21xx (Oct 29, 2007)

I am salivating over your MSF collection. WOW!!!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Oct 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alien21xx* 

 
_I am salivating over your MSF collection. WOW!!!_

 
Thanks! I love my msfs!


----------



## frocher (Oct 29, 2007)

Great collection!  I love your brushes and blushes.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Oct 30, 2007)

ooh, you have the revlon lip stains too! dont you just love them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 theyre awesome. great collection


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Oct 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 

 
_ooh, you have the revlon lip stains too! dont you just love them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 theyre awesome. great collection_

 
I love love them! I love berry juicy!


----------



## mac_addict_erin (Oct 31, 2007)

awesome collection! i'm jealous of all your MSF's and blushes!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Nov 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_addict_erin* 

 
_awesome collection! i'm jealous of all your MSF's and blushes!_

 
Thank you!
I love love cheek products.
If I don't feel like wearing eyeshadow, I play up my cheeks!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice collection.


----------



## Miss_M (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice collection, love the brushes and lippies !!


----------



## rockjr1984 (Feb 21, 2008)

such beautiful MSF's!!!


----------



## ahamoments (Mar 23, 2008)

Gah! I am totally lemming on your MSF!!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 23, 2008)

nice collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how do you find the too faced pink kabuki?


----------



## Shepherdess (Mar 23, 2008)

I love your collection!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 23, 2008)

That is such a gorgeous collection!!  I think I drooled when I saw your MSFs (was there a Pleasureflush in there?) and blushes!!  So gorgeous!!  And all those lippies?  My favorite shades!! Needless to say, I'm in love with your collection!!


----------



## Primula (Mar 23, 2008)

Lovely collection! I wish I had that many lipsticks and MSFs


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice collection, you have some lovely bright colours!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_nice collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how do you find the too faced pink kabuki?_

 
Sorry, I never wrote back! I didn't check this thread in forever!
I love love the too faced kabuki! so soft and buffs powder on great!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_That is such a gorgeous collection!!  I think I drooled when I saw your MSFs (was there a Pleasureflush in there?) and blushes!!  So gorgeous!!  And all those lippies?  My favorite shades!! Needless to say, I'm in love with your collection!!_

 
Haha! Thanks! 
I don't have pleasurflush, but I wish!


----------



## thezander (Jun 16, 2008)

pretty stuff! what NARS blushes are those if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 17, 2008)

beautiful collection!


----------



## skittishkitty (Jun 17, 2008)

nice collections... how is the too faced brush? do you like it?


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thezander* 

 
_pretty stuff! what NARS blushes are those if you don't mind me asking?_

 
I have orgasm, amour and torrid!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *skittishkitty* 

 
_nice collections... how is the too faced brush? do you like it?_

 
Which brush?
I love all too faced brushes, they are so soft and apply color very well!


----------



## hermione9713 (Jun 18, 2008)

that's a great collection! do you have any l/s l/g recommendations? i'm just starting out and i love all the shades you have!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 18, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hermione9713* 

 
_that's a great collection! do you have any l/s l/g recommendations? i'm just starting out and i love all the shades you have!_

 
(all these are perm in the mac line, If you want to know some colors, just ask . The lipsticks are in in order of name! I have a lot of Le colors)
I love love pinks! 
Lipsticks: 
Plink!
Hug me
chatterbox (looks amazing when applied like a stain)
Bare slimshine
Funshine slimshine

Lipgloss
Sickled Pink lipgelee
Big baby plushglass
Wonderstuck lustreglass
Prr Lipglass

Non Mac:
Cargo Plantlove lipstick in Lindsay
Thebalm Water my melon lipgloss


----------

